# Screwed by TiVO over Fios Realignment in Los Angeles



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, here in Redondo Beach this afternoon I was greeted to a message on the S3 that a single channel (either 900 or 1000.....can't remember) had been added to my channels. I went to my Channels that I Receive only to find dozens and dozens of new channels, including LOTS of new HDs. YAY....the realignment was here! I selected all the new channels, forced a network connection, and waiting a few minutes for the gold. Lots of new channels with one problem: the actual programming was still under the old system even though the guide was showing the expanded and realigned system. So very little matched, and all my Season Passes were converted to the new system. I tried a new channel setup with the same result, and I only have one Fios choice during the selection of service providers. (Fios Pomona).

A call to Fios revealed only that they would be switching over to the new system in my area by 10/9, but couldn't tell me when. TiVO tech support could only tell me that they couldn't reset the server, and someone would look into it in the next few days. In the meantime my S3 is useless. Funny that the S2 seems to still be correct, although I have not checked for messages or altered the channels I receive.

Thanks, TiVO!


----------



## Becaris (Aug 4, 2007)

Same thing happened to me today. Tivo's schedule data changed completely, but Fios has not changed anything. Now everything is screwed up and I'm missing recordings.

My season passes now show that they are recording new channels that I don't have. Great. What a pain in the ass right when the new season of shows is getting started. 

What a mess. Thanks for nothing, Tivo


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

TiVo works with guide data delivered by the providers. Your complaint is with Verizon. They provided TiVo with data that indicated the "switch had been thrown," but then they didn't actually throw the switch. There's not a thing TiVo (or any DVR, for that matter) can do about it.

Heck, at least with TiVo (as opposed to a CableCo or FiOS DVR) you can quickly set it up to record OTA HD signals until FiOS gets itself straightened out.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

AJRitz said:


> TiVo works with guide data delivered by the providers. Your complaint is with Verizon. They provided TiVo with data that indicated the "switch had been thrown," but then they didn't actually throw the switch.


Not so fast. The realignment is being done on a roll-out basis, with some areas in SoCal making the switch already and others still left out. I'm not sure whose fault is it that there is only one provider (FIOS Pomona) in my TiVO channel setup that covers a huge area in which some of the parts have had the switch thrown and others didn't. Shouldn't there be a more specific "FIOS Redondo Beach" that covers just my locality?

Also, it is my understanding that TiVO gets its guide data from Tribune Media, not the providers. Tribune's own guide data as of today (Zap2it) shows that Verizon FIOS in my zip code still has the old setup. Even if it is true that Verizon indicated that the entire region had been switched, they still get their guide data from Tribune, who showed no change.

Lastly, even if were true that they had gotten bad info from Verizon, the fix is in TiVO's servers according the Verizon tech. We are PAYING them to keep the guide data straight, and it shouldn't take days to do it.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

Followed up with TiVO today. I found out that there are only 3 FIOS provider choices for the entire West Coast: Pomona CA, Portland OR, and Seattle WA. That's crazy! Thanks to this forum, though, I have several things to try, like changing zip codes to find one that still has the old system. The tech rep seemed to think that the Portland node still hasn't been upgraded, so at the risk of losing some local programming info, I still may be able to salvage most of the correct channel lineup. She was also VERY interested in the "secret" menu fix posted by someone in the other realignment thread, and asked for all the details. 

I'll try both when I get home later and post my results.


----------



## Polar33 (Sep 8, 2006)

Things are screwed up big time in Huntington Beach as well. After an hour on the phone with TiVo I'm nearly ready to go back to using the FiOS DVR based on the "we could care less" attitude I received from both the tech support and retention departments alone.

I don't really care who jumped the gun and is to blame, but the fact stands that until the issue is fixed, my TiVo is essentially no more useful then a VCR (except I don't have the "privilege" of paying a monthly service fee for the VCR).

I've gone through the listings for the other west coast markets, and they are all coming up with the new lineup. The closest thing I could find that works is North Texas (I used zip 97205). Granted, some of the listings themselves will be off by two hours, but at least the channels are in the right places (except locals of course). At the very least it should make setting up manual recordings a little less painful.

Also, dcpmark- go back and check that message again. If you scroll (page) down you'll see that it lists many different changes then the one for channel 1000 (which oddly enough doesn't show up in my guide).


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

What is the "secret menu fix"?

I have this same problem in Huntington Beach.

I have been saying all along that when this is happening we can blame Tivo. We pay Tivo for a service and we don't care who they subcontract to or how they implement things.

If I paid McDonald's for a cheeseburger and they instead gave me a rat burger, I can complain to McDonalds. They can't pass the buck to their meat distributor--I would get a refund from McDonalds.

I surely hope we won't be stuck like this for a month! That is way longer than any other area has had this problem (only like 5 days in other places).


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

So, the mismatch between the "areas" that verizon designates and those that tivo designates is the problem? Tivo says there is only one area in southern california: "Verizon Fios Pomona". However, Verizon has more defined? 

If this is true, then we are in for a month of wrong guide data.

If Pomona went live with the new lineup then that is the case.


----------



## Polar33 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, after doing some research I found my way into the TV listings department at Tribune (where TiVo gets their information from) and after leaving them an after hours priority voicemail (hey...it's not my fault it's after business hours at your end of the country), 20 minutes later I received a call back. According to the call, they admit that the update was pushed through early and that it should be fixed by sometime tomorrow. For what it's worth, I also asked if everything will go through fine on the actual re-alignment date and was told that it would.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

Polar33 said:


> Well, after doing some research I found my way into the TV listings department at Tribune (where TiVo gets their information from) and after leaving them an after hours priority voicemail (hey...it's not my fault it's after business hours at your end of the country), 20 minutes later I received a call back. According to the call, they admit that the update was pushed through early and that it should be fixed by sometime tomorrow. For what it's worth, I also asked if everything will go through fine on the actual re-alignment date and was told that it would.


Oh, I hope you're not joking around.

My wife is so mad at me. It sure would be great to have this fixed tomorrow.


----------



## VidiotDave (Mar 3, 2004)

I just talked to Tivo. Incredibly unhelpful. I've been a Tivo customer for almost a decade (really--I remember 9 hour Tivos) and this is the worst customer service I've ever had. They don't seem particularly concerned about it, and don't have any answer on when it might be fixed. Since this has happened with FIOS before, how can they not be ready with a solution?


----------



## cyborlink (Oct 29, 2007)

I have Tivo HD and called Tivo last night and the support tech was very understanding, went offline for 5 minutes talking with other support personnel and supervisor, came back and elevated the problem report because I was not the first to call on this issue. Realize, 99.9&#37; of Fios users in So Cal use the Verizon Motorola DVR, so we are a pretty small group, not making that an excuse for not receiving good service.

My Tivo support person also shared, as previosuly reported above, that Tribune supplies the guide info, not only to Tivo, but to virtually every company in the US that needs to connect channels with content (TV Guide, etc).

It was nice to see post above that Tribune admits the problem and is working on solving it, as it is truly their mistake. 

I live up in Apple Valley and get no off-air signals, so when Tivo or Fios has a problem, it affects me big time. Right now I can only record HD by manually hitting record when I'm on the HD channel, then extending the record time throught he menu. This is because there is no programming list for any HD channels.

As for the other channels, they've transposed the numbers, but not too difficult to 'work around' until the situation is solved.

This is one of those unfortunate situations when two or three samll screws-ups come together to create a really big problem.

Hope for all our sakes that they get this resolved sooner rather than later ;-(

I'll be manually connecting to the Tivo server every couple hours to check for updates util this is resolved.


----------



## Playloud (Jan 6, 2008)

Polar33 said:


> Well, after doing some research I found my way into the TV listings department at Tribune (where TiVo gets their information from) and after leaving them an after hours priority voicemail (hey...it's not my fault it's after business hours at your end of the country), 20 minutes later I received a call back. According to the call, they admit that the update was pushed through early and that it should be fixed by sometime tomorrow. For what it's worth, I also asked if everything will go through fine on the actual re-alignment date and was told that it would.


Well, that's good to hear. I live in Redondo Beach, and I noticed I missed Real Time with Bill Maher last night, as my Tivo was recording channel 901 (which I don't have yet). After looking through some channels, I realized what happened (they jumped the gun by 3-4 weeks). I am glad to hear it will be fixed, because it would suck to have to set manual recordings for all non local channels for the next few weeks. Thanks for checking on this.


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm in Redondo Beach too and things are reverse screwed up for me.

The guide is showing the old channels, but in actually they've been moved around!

For example, the guide says that SciFi is on 180 (which it was), but it's on 160 now.

A bunch of other channels got moved as well, and now all my recordings are getting screwed up.

Fios better be adding SciFi HD to make up for this! /shakes fist...


----------



## ogre1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Same in Cerritos/Artesia area. "Glad" to hear it's not just me. Just added the DVR expander Fri night, so thought maybe that was the cause, but appears not. Forced a phone call (no network hookup), and no change. Pretty major screw-up for a major metropolitan area. 

So, how do I record a future show when all it says is "TO BE ANNOUNCED" on the guide data on the old correct channel (e.g. today's f-ball games)?


----------



## cyborlink (Oct 29, 2007)

Ogre1 -

The only way is wait until the program actually starts, go to the channel, hit record. Now go to the play list and to the program you're recording. go to options, and lengthen the stop time out to the max of 3 hours.

I believe if you don't extend the stop time manually, the recording will only go for 30 minutes.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

cyborlink said:


> Ogre1 -
> 
> The only way is wait until the program actually starts, go to the channel, hit record. Now go to the play list and to the program you're recording. go to options, and lengthen the stop time out to the max of 3 hours.
> 
> I believe if you don't extend the stop time manually, the recording will only go for 30 minutes.


You can/should schedule a manual recording - Find Programs & Downloads - Record by Time or Channel. The listing in your Now Playing list won't be terribly helpful but you'll at least have the recording.


----------



## bcwaller (Nov 6, 2007)

TiVo says it's verizon. Verizon says they can't do much. The roll out in Redondo is not for a month. Can't they just roll back the guide data?

TiVo support put in a request for a guide fix. Says it will take a week. If more people call with this problem then they can escalate it and make it happen sooner. So, everyone: CALL TIVO with this problem!

Verizon says they will contact TiVo about this.


----------



## eggpro (May 22, 2007)

TIVO gets there info from ZAP. I have the same problem. I'm in Chino, CA


----------



## cyborlink (Oct 29, 2007)

Saturday 1:50PM - So Cal Tivo Fios back to 'normal' 

Guess we can look forward to doing this again on 10/9???


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

Still not normal here....what zip code are you in?

Now Tribune's data at Zap2it.com shows the realignment, so we're extra screwed until someone fixes the problem.

Update from TiVO just now: will be fixed within 5 days. Thanks......


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

OK, here's how it works.

The local provider (whether CATV, FIOS, or OTA broadcast) determines which network feed will be placed on which channels, sometimes on an hour by hour basis, as often the local signal source will switch from one network feed to another at specific times of day. The provider determines this based upon zip codes. Note in some cases, a CATV provider may, at least for a time, have different parts of a zip code fed by a different channel lineup. Short term, there's not much anyone can do about this sort of issue. The CATV company must work to get all parts of the zip code working with the same lineup, and it can take some time. If the issue is going to persist for some length of time, the company could arrange to "split" its identity and give Tribune a lineup for "Joe's CATV company North" and "Joe's CATV company South" or some such, but that will require a lot of cooperative work between Joe's CATV and Tribune Media Services ( as well as Gemstar), and would not be at all practical in ordinary circumstances. Note it would also require a number of TiVo owners to redo their guided setups.

Whenever the local franchise decides to make changes to their channel lineup(s), they communicate those changes to Tribune Media, who then takes that information (from every provider in the country, mind you) and creates a channel lineup mask for every provider in every zip code. Then Tribune takes the broadcast schedule provided by every broadcaster in the country and applies it to the channel lineup masks, producing a schedule for each and every provider in every zip code. This is then sent out to every Tribune subscriber.

TiVo's involvement with the process is only contractural. They have nothing to do with the mechanics of the situation. Their only authority is over Tribune Media Services, who is contracturally bound to deliver accurate guide data to their customers, including TiVo. I don't know that anyone has any authority over Verizon or any other CATV-like service provider. They may not be contracturally bound to Tribune in any way. Regardless, it is the local Verizon engineers and technicians who physically determine what channels show up where, and it is the Verizon production managers who produce the information whichis sent to Tribune Media.

Note many companies are both broadcasters and providers. Local OTA broadcast stations may broadcast one network feed for part of the day, and another network feed at other times, plus they also usually broadcast local news and often their own local productions throughout the day. CATV companies may dedicate several channels to local productions. Some may be created by the CATV company itself, while others may be created by local governments, school systems, etc. All of that has to be communicated properly to Tribune Media, who then collates it all into a single database.


----------



## cyborlink (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm in Apple Valley (92308) which feeds out of the Pomona Fios headend. Be sure to manually have your Tivo connect to the Tivo server to download the update.

Also, the bad news when they made the previous change it also changed all the Season Pass channels to match the line-up for October. 

Now that they've reverted to the old line-up, the Season Pass channels did not revert back, so all my HD Season Passes are set to record on the 500 series channels (new October line-up) not on the 800 series where the programs will be airing for the rest of this month.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

That's strange.....92308 shows the same lineup on Zap2it as 90278, neither of which I am currently getting. For example, Zap2it for 92308 shows 160 is the E Channel (as does Tivo's guide), but my actual programming for that channel is the SciFi Channel.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

Never mind.......everything is back now. Still not getting any programming on ESPNHD, although the SD version works....


----------



## kd6icz (Jul 17, 2003)

I live in Pomona with FiOS and it still is messed up. They are planning to really move things around! All the music only channels are up in the 1800 and 1900 range.

I noticed a strange message on the screen. It said something along the lines of "You may need a CableCARD decoder to view this channel". Is this message saying that the Tivo will see ClearQAM channels? I thought the ONLY way to decode QAM on Series 3 units was with CableCARD. Am I wrong?


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

90278 is still mismatched. I forced a network connect but nothing changed.

This is really annoying.

Edit: 

I take it back, it just took a long time for the updates to hit after the disconnect from the network. I now have my old guide data back.

That's the good news. The bad news is that my Season Passes all have the wrong channels still so I have to manually add those recordings so I don't miss them.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is the new line up that is supposed to become effective 10/9 unless there are some delays for whatever reason. Other areas have reported 1-3 day delay between the line up change and Tivo having the new line up on it's boxes. We may have to do this again.

http://www22.verizon.com/NROneRetai...-4B0F-8B07-ECD2A282D7B5/0/SCAL_CLU_090308.pdf


----------



## Mtnsummit (Dec 6, 2007)

Yup - my channels are all screwed up on both Tivo HD's, Murrieta, 92562, now 10:10pm


----------



## Polar33 (Sep 8, 2006)

Just wanted to mention that when I returned home from work tonight, things were back to normal in Huntington Beach. For a few more weeks at least.

I must admit though that regardless of if it was TiVo's fault or not, I'm extremely disappointed that Tribune seems to be able to provide better customer service (or at least answers) for TiVo customers than Tivo themselves. "It's not our fault that the company we hired to provide our guide screwed you over" is an extremely poor attitude for any company.

I was already quite annoyed that it took nearly a month to get guide data for USA HD and CNBC HD. But after this, TiVo is walking a rather thin line in my household. Honestly, I think I could cut them a little more slack if this was the same problem everybody else is having where FiOS updated the lineup but TiVo didn't. But since it happened early it shows that TiVo dosn't have any kind of fail safe or checks and balances in place to prevent accidental changes from occurring. Which basically means that you can't really put too much trust in TiVo to get the job done.

Oddly enough, I had a few backup plans to ensure that come 10/9 I would still record the most important shows should the need arise. Who could have guessed that I'd need to start that plan three weeks early?


----------



## Polar33 (Sep 8, 2006)

Also, those of you that have said that you need to reset your season passes, I think the TiVo takes a few hours to reset the season pass info once lineup changes are pushed through. Did you give it a few hours to let it adjust on it's own? I didn't look at mine until a few hours after I reset my zip code, and every one of them appears to be set properly.


----------



## Mtnsummit (Dec 6, 2007)

Looking at the channels, the lower ones (100 - 150) all seem to be off by 20 - Guide says CNN is on 100, yet for me to get it, I punch in 80. Crappy.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Polar33 said:


> I must admit though that regardless of if it was TiVo's fault or not, I'm extremely disappointed that Tribune seems to be able to provide better customer service (or at least answers) for TiVo customers than Tivo themselves.


Such as what? In this instance, TiVo is essentially a retailer, selling services offered by the manufacturer who is in this case Tribune media. If you have a technical problem with your computer, do you contact Best Buy or go to the manufacturer's website for technical support? Would you expect a clerk at Circuit City to be able to give you better answers than a support engineer at Hewlett Packard or Dell?



Polar33 said:


> "It's not our fault that the company we hired to provide our guide screwed you over" is an extremely poor attitude for any company.


What would you have preferred? A lie? What other response would you have suggested to your accusation it was their fault? TiVo's technical support leaves a lot to be desired, but in this instance they were perfectly correct. If you had called with an issue concerning a GSOD or distorted video even when viewing the menus, it would have been different, but TiVo is no more at fault for incorrect lineups than if your provider decides to drop your favorite network or a network decides to cancel your favorite series. Are you going to blame TiVo when ABC drops Lost?



Polar33 said:


> lineup but TiVo didn't. But since it happened early it shows that TiVo dosn't have any kind of fail safe or checks and balances in place to prevent accidental changes from occurring.


Like what? Exactly how is TiVo supposed to know that changes submitted by someone at the local office of your CATV provider are not correct? What information to which TiVo - or Tribune for that matter - would alert them to the fact that perhaps a few hundred of the tens of thousands of entries in the database are incorrect? What procedure could they implement which alerted them to the fact? It's easy to say someone else should take on an impossible task.



Polar33 said:


> Which basically means that you can't really put too much trust in TiVo to get the job done.


TiVo did their job 100% perfectly. They obtained the necessary data from Tribune Media and passed it on to your TiVo - and 2 million or so others, in a timely fashion. When you reported a problem to them, they initiated their official communication channels with Tribune Media to report the problem. What more should they have done?

There is something you shoud have done, however, and perhaps you did. You should have reported the problem to your local provider. Now I can almost guarantee the front line support people would have blamed TiVo, but by being persistent you could have eventually gotten in contact with one of their programming managers who would have known instantly what the problem was and stood the best chance of getting it fixed.


----------



## bcwaller (Nov 6, 2007)

90277 is back to normal. Too bad it took TiVo almost three days to make the fix.


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

Polar33 said:


> Also, those of you that have said that you need to reset your season passes, I think the TiVo takes a few hours to reset the season pass info once lineup changes are pushed through. Did you give it a few hours to let it adjust on it's own? I didn't look at mine until a few hours after I reset my zip code, and every one of them appears to be set properly.


Looks like you're right, it appears my season passes have cought up with the guide change. All is ok now.

Hope they hurry up and flip the switch on the new channels. My voicemail messages keep saying it's due in Sept sometime.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

I wish there was somewhere that said how the guide data is populated in my tivo box.

After I force-connected to tivo and got the updated data (which I could tell because it had a lot of data to load) the guide was still messed up.

Only after returning to the guide about a 1/2 hour to an hour later did the guide data clear up.

So, after "loading the data" (as it says on the connect to tivo screen) tivo somehow backgrounds some other stuff.

Anyway, glad this fios mess is behind us now.

Oh yea, stop defending tivo in this case. They weren't the best this time around. One rep told me that there is a "third party" they get the guide data from, but wouldn't tell me the name of the company (duh, tribune). "Just wait a week and call us back if it isn't fixed yet" was the line they kept giving me. Never once mentioned I could force connect to get it sooner, nor mentioned that they were working on resolving the problem.

Someone above said tivo in this instance was just like a retailer selling someone's manufactured goods (in other words). Nope, I have a product and a service from tivo and they are accountable for whatever problems I face. They may not be the ones responsible for the root cause, but they sure are accountable for it.

This is a pain point for tivo and its customers, and the only way it will be fixed is if tivo loses a lot of money somehow because of it. Since that most likely won't happen, we're stuck. 

Let's hope that 10/9 doesn't present a reverse of this problem.


----------



## gdatrio (Mar 11, 2008)

We had exactly the same problem in northern New Jersey last month. One day I go to watch a recording of Ghost Hunters and its a Home Style show instead. Verizon blamed Tribune, TiVo blamed Verizon and it took two weeks to resolve. You would think that all three companies could get their act together by now. At the very least, they TiVo should inform subscribers that this is coming!


----------



## ogre1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Guide data ok again in Cerritos/Artesia area. Haven't had time to verify if season passes are recording the correct channels though. Pretty pumped to see all the new upcoming HD channels though.


----------



## VidiotDave (Mar 3, 2004)

Tivo did blow it here from a customer service perspective. I called Saturday morning, and the rep had no idea what I was talking about. Then he found an e-mail, but said he had no other information but it would probably fix when the channels were available. I explained to him that that was October 9th, and it was unacceptable to wait that long...I asked to speak to a supervisor, and put me on hold and then came back and said the supervisor wouldn't talk to me because he had no other information.
This breaks so many rules of customer service, and is so atypical for Tivo, that it really concerns me...


----------



## 1003 (Jul 14, 2000)

*TiVo*
can be quite proactive when it comes to changes. They changed my local PBS channel to RF8 from RF12 because they announced that they will be changing 'sometime after Feb09'. Can't wait to see what happens then. 90+ days after reporting the issue it still remains with only empty promises from TiVo. I finally gave up on TiVo and just watch PBS on Dish or Meda Center because they have current progam/broadcast data that I can rely on...


----------



## bronson (Sep 20, 2007)

Jus thought I'd share how I fixed the problem.

I too had the new guide with the old channels. Any channels not populated by the new guide reverted to the old guide. This happened 9/11.

Fios had me hard restart with unplug x 2. No effect.

Skimmed internet and came across rec to "Repeat Guided Setup". Said it could take 30 min.

It did take a while. Esp on the "preparing" and "organizing" steps of the connection.

However, now I have the old guide and the old channels, and hopefully it will stay this way till both new guide and new channels are ready.

Hope this is useful to some.


----------



## cyborlink (Oct 29, 2007)

Just to add some more confusion to the mix!

The channel realignment notice I received in the mail from Verizon says transition to new line-up will be on *10/9*

But on the Verizon/Weather Channel 49 scroll bar, which is programmed for the Pomona head-end, it says new channel line-up to take effect *10/15.*

With this type of confusion  within the Verizon organization, it's no wonder that Tribune and Tivo have a problem getting it right and on-time.

And to think we're able to put people in space and bring them back safely. The incompetence of corporate America (especially the phone companies) is just unbelievable.

Guess we'll just wait and see . . . and be ready to manually reset our recording settings in a hurry ----


----------



## musicforme (Nov 19, 2003)

Forced connection didn't pick up the new data. My wife is none too happy that her Today Show and Sesame Street for our toddler aren't being recorded right now.


----------



## musicforme (Nov 19, 2003)

I just got off the phone with Tivo support. Here is what should fix it (mine is currently updating).

Go to Messages & Settings / Settings / Channel List.

You'll need to bring up your channel list and there will be an option to hit "Enter" (botton of the remote) if the channel list is wrong. You'll need to hit thumbs down three times to restart the channel portion of the Tivo setup.

On the screen labeled "Cable Channel Lineup", at the bottom of the screen there will be a black box that says to hit "Enter" if your lineup is incorrect. At that point, I was able to select "Keller Fios Rebuild Extended" or something like that. I compared the channel list to what I printed from Verizon's web site this morning and they matched.

Once my Tivo is finished updating, I'll confirm if the new channels are updated.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

My letter I got this weekend says Huntington Beach, CA will be *10/15*


----------



## jrgtivo (Mar 8, 2004)

D'oh! I'm a new Fios subscriber in Redondo and I have two of the Verizon DVRs after having DTivos for years. Good God how I hate the verizon box. I must buy tivos, but this thread has me scared.

Has anyone had any luck complaining about the verizon box and getting free cable cards from V?


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

jrgtivo said:


> D'oh! I'm a new Fios subscriber in Redondo and I have two of the Verizon DVRs after having DTivos for years. Good God how I hate the verizon box. I must buy tivos, but this thread has me scared.
> 
> Has anyone had any luck complaining about the verizon box and getting free cable cards from V?


Hey, I started this thread, and there's really nothing to be scared about. At worst we'll lose around 2 days of accurate programming before it gets fixed. We are set for 10/9 here in Redondo Beach, so just get your Tivos 10/12 or later. But hopefully they'll be more prepared now since the premature switchover.

By the way, there's a guy on Ebay who sells Tivos with upgraded drives and he lives in Redondo Beach. I bought a Series 2 from him...let me know if you want me to dig up his information.


----------



## Playloud (Jan 6, 2008)

dcpmark said:


> Hey, I started this thread, and there's really nothing to be scared about. At worst we'll lose around 2 days of accurate programming before it gets fixed. We are set for 10/9 here in Redondo Beach, so just get your Tivos 10/12 or later. But hopefully they'll be more prepared now since the premature switchover.
> 
> By the way, there's a guy on Ebay who sells Tivos with upgraded drives and he lives in Redondo Beach. I bought a Series 2 from him...let me know if you want me to dig up his information.


I think we are set for 10/15 in Redondo Beach. It was pushed back a week.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the updated info! Hopefully TiVO/Tribune got the info as well so we don't have a second scheduling mishap....


----------



## jrgtivo (Mar 8, 2004)

we should start a "Redondo Beach Fios with Tivo" group on facebook


----------



## cyborlink (Oct 29, 2007)

Just one more day until the HD truck pulls up and unloads all those new HD channels onto my Tivo.

I'm planning on a little confusion for a day or two, but it will be great to have some new HD programming available.

As for replacing the Verizon Motorola Fios DVR with Tivo, it's the ONLY WAY TOP GO!!!!

Apple Valley, CA - Fed from Pomona Headend


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

I wish it wasn't done on a Wednesday. Thursdays are when my two favorite shows come on and I'd rather them not be messed with.

On the other hand, it will be great to get the new HD channels!


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

The realignment has occurred. Use the info below to get the correct line up and program descriptions from Tivo. It worked for me. Mine started on The Weather Channel (49) but it still worked.



> Tivo has the new guide, but you have to do the following to get it:
> 
> 1) Rerun guided setup and choose Verizon Fios Pomona as you normally would
> 
> ...


----------



## mamosley (Apr 9, 2003)

Just wait for a couple of weeks after you have grown to love all those new hd channels then verizon pulls the plug and tells you it was a freeview and you have to pay $10 more a month to continue to get the channels.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

I did it a different way (slightly different):

I went to "Channels" under "Settings" in Tivo.

Then, I selected to update my channel list.

I Chose Verizon FIOS Pomona

I then chose that my channel lineup was incorrect.

It asked me what I got on channel 49. So, I looked at the lineup hardcopy VZ sent me and said "Weather..."

Then, it asked me what I got on channel 60. I chose that I did not get channel 60.

Finally, it asked me if I got premiums. When I said 'yes' I chose the ones I got and it finished for me.

So glad this is all over now (however, it wasn't as easy as this because we did have that whole fiasco a month or so ago)


----------



## cyborlink (Oct 29, 2007)

Re-alignment went fine thanks to explanations above -

However, I'm not getting reception on the following HD Channels:

528 - FX West
568 - WGN
572 - ESPN NEWS
583 - Spped
617 - FOX Business
618 - FOX News
629 - Biography
650 - QVC
668 - Planet Green
699 - ABC Family

I thought that because I'm using Cable Cards that the channels above had not been 'authorized' during the conversion, so tried to call Verizon.

After going through the obligatory 'enter your phone number' and what department do you want, I'm on hold for about a minute, then click . . . a fast busy signal. This normally means the equipment is overloaded. It's happen three time now, so Verizonis out-to-luch again.

Is anyone else who gets Pomona Fios feed having an issue receiving the channels listed above?

Thanks -


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Those are in the new Extreme HD package.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

cyborlink said:


> Is anyone else who gets Pomona Fios feed having an issue receiving the channels listed above?


This should answer your question.
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r21263024-Extreme-HD-and-Essentials-Information


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

cyborlink said:


> Is anyone else who gets Pomona Fios feed having an issue receiving the channels listed above?


The issue in this thread relates only to guide information.

Verizon had a free preview for those channels but the free preview is up. If you want to see those channels again, you have to pay another $10/mo to get the Extreme package.

Somehow, Tribune thought those channels were being removed from the lineup entirely, when they were just being removed from the standard FiOS package. If you subscribe to those channels for the extra $10/mo, you'll see them in the guide and be able to tune them, but you won't have program information until Tribune/TiVo fix their mistake.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

I have the same problem of not receiving those channels.

In addition, I don't get that smithsonian channel either.

The paper channel list VZ sent me doesn't match the one on the website now (in terms of the grouping of extreme HD channels).


----------



## recknod (Sep 12, 2008)

Maybe it just me but is it really such a big deal that you need to jump on the computer and ogre about not haveing tivo for a couple of weeks? I mean yah you pay $12 a month but really? Why dont you try going on a bike ride, go play frisbee, head to a party, go play some halo. Maybe im speaking to an older age bracet then i think but there should be much more pressing issues in your life the ranting and trying to figure out who messed up your tivo for a couple weeks. If its just me ill shut up but there has to be other things you can do temp.....


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

FiosUser said:


> I have the same problem of not receiving those channels.
> 
> In addition, I don't get that smithsonian channel either.
> 
> The paper channel list VZ sent me doesn't match the one on the website now (in terms of the grouping of extreme HD channels).


As said above, TiVo just added a new package called Extreme HD.

A few months ago, or a few weeks ago, depending on where you live, Verizon introduced a number of new HD channels. Most people just assumed that those channels were part of their existing $42.99 to $47.99 "TV Premiere" package. But Verizon recently decided that they were going to charge extra for most of those HD channels and moved them to a *new* $57.99 "Extreme HD" package. Everyone who had those new channels (listed below) lost them unless they called to upgrade to the new $57.99 plan.



> RFD TV (SD)
> Current TV (SD)
> Sports Channels from 300-319 (All SD)
> FX HD
> ...


TiVo's guide data provider (Tribune) misinterpreted Verizon's decision to disable those channels for customers with $42.99-47.99 plan. Tribune thought Verizon was eliminating those channels entirely, when they were simply "going dark" for those that had not upgraded to the new "Extreme HD" plan. The channels are still there, but only for the people who have ordered the new package.

If you have not called Verizon in the last week or two to upgrade to the new $57.99 "Extreme HD" plan, then you are *not supposed to get those channels. Verizon disabled them for everyone on the $42.99-$47.99 plan.*


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

The extreme HD situation is not all it seems (that's what I'm hinting at).

I can get some of the so-called extreme channels but not others.

So, what is the word for "half extreme"? 'Cause that is what I have.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> As said above, TiVo just added a new package called Extreme HD.
> 
> ....
> 
> If you have not called Verizon in the last week or two to upgrade to the new $57.99 "Extreme HD" plan, then you are *not supposed to get those channels. Verizon disabled them for everyone on the $42.99-$47.99 plan.*


Knock wood - cross fingers - etc.

I made no such call to upgrade - honestly, this is all news to me. I pretty much subscribed to everything under the sun from FIOS and I still get these channels in NE Jersey. Current package is Verizon Triple Freedom which includes TV Premiere package with additional HBO/Cinemax and Movie and Sports package. No HD Extreme so I imagine I'm just lucky that I didn't get bit .... yet.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

FiosUser said:


> The extreme HD situation is not all it seems (that's what I'm hinting at).
> 
> I can get some of the so-called extreme channels but not others.
> 
> So, what is the word for "half extreme"? 'Cause that is what I have.


FiOS hasn't added all those channels to every market yet. And even where they have, you'll get some of the channels -- like Versus HD and Speed Channel HD-- if you already subscribed to the Sports package.

Basically, Extreme HD integrates the [former] Premier lineup, the Sports package, plus a handful of new HD channels. If you were already paying for the sports package, then it should only cost a few dollars to upgrade to the Extreme.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

rocko said:


> I made no such call to upgrade - honestly, this is all news to me. I pretty much subscribed to everything under the sun from FIOS and I still get these channels in NE Jersey.


I believe the NY/NJ area was automatically upgraded for free(with a bundle package?) due to cable competition. Verizon is trying heavily to compete with Cablevision and the others in that area.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

bkdtv said:


> FiOS hasn't added all those channels to every market yet. And even where they have, you'll get some of the channels -- like Versus HD and Speed Channel HD-- if you already subscribed to the Sports package.
> 
> Basically, Extreme HD integrates the [former] Premier lineup, the Sports package, plus a handful of new HD channels. If you were already paying for the sports package, then it should only cost a few dollars to upgrade to the Extreme.


Well, I didn't have the sports package before.

I guess I need to list out the exact channels I get and don't get, cross reference with the lineup VZ mailed to me, cross reference with the lineup that is now on VZ's website, and wait on hold with VZ to find out what is going on.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

Okay...pretty smooth transition here in LA, but is anyone else noticing that the some of the new national cable channels are not matching the guide info? Today the SciFiHD channel had a movie starting at 3pm that the Guide said was on from 2-4pm. I've seen other examples, too, on some the new movie channels.


----------



## ogre1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Upgraded to Extreme HD. Had a barebones setup (15/2 internet, no sports, no premium movies), so was not able to lower my price. They just added $10/mo. 

Any tips on how I can improve my Triple Freedom package in a cost-effective manner? Would like to add movie channels or improve internet speed, but not at the full off-the-rack price, if possible.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

Generic said:


> 5) Continue on and the first option it shows you is the old "Digital Basic" lineup. Tell it "No". Then it shows you the "Digital Extended" lineup. Again say "No". Then it shows you a "Digital Rebuild Basic" - now we're getting somewhere but again say "No". The 4th lineup it shows you is the "Digital Rebuild Extended" and when you see that hit YES.


This worked great, and I'm lovin' the Fios experience--the new channels came less than a week after my install. I don't even miss Time-Whatever their name was. (I may miss the $1.75 Mcard when the bill comes...)

However the last week or so I get a message *everyday *from TiVo saying my lineup has changed and I need to rerun guided setup. I ignored the first few since my lineup was fine, then decided to select the option in the message to rerun setup. TiVo replied that was no longer necessary since I no longer get programming over cable (???), but they keep sending the same message every day. It's a minor nuisance.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

caughey said:


> However the last week or so I get a message *everyday *from TiVo saying my lineup has changed and I need to rerun guided setup. I ignored the first few since my lineup was fine, then decided to select the option in the message to rerun setup. TiVo replied that was no longer necessary since I no longer get programming over cable (???), but they keep sending the same message every day. It's a minor nuisance.


I had the same message. Rerun guided setup anyways even though it says you don't have to. When you rerun the guided set up, just set it up like you normally do and not the other way. Say "yes" to channel 49(weatherscan), channel 50(USAP) etc. It will work itself out and you will no longer get the messages.


----------

